# Gwrych Castle, Abergele (Photo Heavy)



## SnakeCorp (Jun 3, 2010)

Gwrych Castle in Abergele, North Wales. Originally built as a private residence in 1819, the castle once had a total of 128 rooms including the outbuildings, including twenty-eight bedrooms, an outer hall, an inner hall, two smoke rooms, a dining room, a drawing room, a billiards room, an oak study, and a range of accommodations for servants. There are nineteen embattled towers and the whole façade is over 2000 yards. 

After various entertainment uses, it was abandoned in the late 1980s and, in the years following, was wrecked by thieves and vandals. It was eventually sold to Clayton Hotels in 2006 for £850,000, but their plan to convert it into a 5 star hotel was abandoned in 2009 when they went bust. It was again sold in April 2010 for £300,000.

It was a beautiful, sunny day when I headed up to the Castle with my trusty companion Jaine:






http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4653922158/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4653369175/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4654331326/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4654397432/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4653717791/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4654144864/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4653458565/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4653477105/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4654049704/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4654031452/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4654120032/in/set-72157624043831999





http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4654070840/in/set-72157624043831999

Full photo set (120+ photos) over on Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/sets/72157624043831999/

Expanded history of the Castle over on my blog:
http://llandudnoandcolwynbay.blogspot.com/2010/05/gwrych-castle-of-adventure.html


----------



## smileysal (Jun 3, 2010)

I love seeing pics from here. love that long staircase in the last pic, haven't seen before. Love all the pics, there's loads i haven't seen.  Shame Clayton hotels went bust, but whoever has bought it now, has got it for a bargain. 

Nice work mate, very nice pics. 

 Sal


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice little mooch that place,great pics there


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 3, 2010)

Love this site...one of the very few places that I'd like to visit for myself.
Gorgeous pics, SnakeCorp. Cheers.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 4, 2010)

Thats absolutely Gorgeous!! I love Castles!!!


----------



## night crawler (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice one, love seeing castles


----------



## infromthestorm (Jun 4, 2010)

A real tear jerker for me this, Spent many a happy day at the castle in the 60s, It's criminal the way it has ended up, Even now I gaze longingly at the watchtower whenever I pass on the A55,Had I ever won the Lotto,Gwrych Castle was top of my "wants list", Thanks for the memories SnakeCorp


----------

